# Why God Is Selfish



## biblelighthouse (Jun 10, 2005)

An article by Dr. Greg Johnson:
http://www.gregscouch.homestead.com/BarbieReligion.html

I remember this simple article shaking me up when I was switching from Arminianism to Calvinism.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 10, 2005)

go to college, gain 30 lbs and drives a Ford Tempo   good article but pretty difficult to print.


----------



## rchapman (Jun 16, 2005)

What is the best method for printing this material??
Bob Chapman


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rchapman_
> What is the best method for printing this material??
> Bob Chapman



Good question. I have not found a good way to print it. So I just email the web link to people.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 16, 2005)

I just turned it into a Wordpad document . If you want me to email it to you just u2u me.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 16, 2005)

I liked this article overall. It drives the prosperity gospel where it needs to go.

I sent it to my boss and another co-worker.


----------

